# Sangiovese blending



## sili (Sep 8, 2013)

Looking for some ideas from the experts. I have 400 pounds of Amador , California. Sangiovese grapes under primary. My idea is to produce the Sangiovese and then use some of it as a base for a blend. Never made a blend always produced 100% . Such as a Zin,Chardonnay ,cab,barbera. It's good to live in central California. Anyway I have a 2012 barbera in oak and was thinking that it would blend with the Sangiovese . The barbera would give a richer color and reduce the acid level of the Sangiovese. Just any ideas about the mix ratio or the mix.


----------



## Jericurl (Sep 8, 2013)

I know squat about grapes and even less about blending them.

But I do know that my favorite wine is a semi-sweet red wine that is a blend.
According to the vineyard, it is 67% Sangiovese 33% Cinsault.
Do you know if Barbera is in any way similar to Cinsault?


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 8, 2013)

One of Sangiovese’s more-modern incarnations is in the so-called ‘Super Tuscans’. These wines allow winemakers more freedom to blend indigenous Italian grapes (principally Sangiovese) with Cabernet Sauvignon, Cabernet Franc, Merlot and Syrah.


----------



## JohnT (Sep 9, 2013)

I normally blend sangio with petit sarah, cabernet, and merlot. Seems that his is a good blend and I have not complaints


----------



## sili (Sep 9, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> One of Sangiovese&rsquo;s more-modern incarnations is in the so-called &lsquo;Super Tuscans&rsquo;. These wines allow winemakers more freedom to blend indigenous Italian grapes (principally Sangiovese) with Cabernet Sauvignon, Cabernet Franc, Merlot and Syrah.



I agree with you that those Italian grapes you listed are a natural blending with sangio due to each being a heavy body and deep color. As you are are a where sangio has a much thinner skin and its final color will be much lighter making those listed grapes again a natural blend. Also their tannins and acid is less then the sangio. I know that a barbera is not the grape you would match at first thought but have read of these mixes. Think I will start with a 90/10 and play with it from there. Thanks for your input

Steve


----------



## sili (Sep 9, 2013)

Jericurl said:


> I know squat about grapes and even less about blending them.
> 
> But I do know that my favorite wine is a semi-sweet red wine that is a blend.
> According to the vineyard, it is 67% Sangiovese 33% Cinsault.
> Do you know if Barbera is in any way similar to Cinsault?



Jeri m, The cinsuilt grape adds that sweetness you spoke of while the barbera has a more favor of blackberries oak vanilla and has a deeper . Thanks for the input

Steve


----------



## Tony_Mtl (Sep 12, 2013)

I blend 50% Sangiovese with 17% Cabernet 17%Merlot 17%Pinot Noir


----------



## JohnT (Sep 16, 2013)

Tony_Mtl said:


> I blend 50% Sangiovese with 17% Cabernet 17%Merlot 17%Pinot Noir


 
That's 101 percent!


----------

